# Installing Team Speak server 3



## Mimmo91 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,
Hi have Freebsd 7.1 32bit
Please post the cmds for install team speak server 3

Thank you and sorry for my english


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

Version 3 of teamspeak is not yet in the ports tree, version 2 is: audio/teamspeak_server.

If you want to compile version 3 from source, you're basically on your own. Follow relevant INSTALL and README files in the tarball.


----------



## fwaggle (Jul 31, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If you want to compile version 3 from source, you're basically on your own. Follow relevant INSTALL and README files in the tarball.



Teamspeak[23] aren't open source - the TS2 port is use_linux=yes, so I'm guessing the port just makes sure linux emulation is working and the unpacks the binary into a freebsd-friendly location.

I haven't mucked with TS3 any, but TS2 worked fine for me just installing linux_base and then unpacking the tarball in a specific user's home directory. MySQL connector didn't work, but that was the only real gotcha I ran into.

I'm guessing something like:

`# pkg_add -r linux_base`
`# fetch [url]http://ftp.4players.de/pub/hosted/ts3/releases/beta-25/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86-3.0.0-beta25.tar.gz[/url]`
`# tar -zxvf teamspeak3-server_linux-x86-3.0.0-beta25.tar.gz`

Then cding into the directory, and following the instructions as you would a linux machine. It won't put the files into freebsd-specific locations, but if you put it in say, /home/teamspeak and run it as user "teamspeak" it'd probably be okay until the port comes along.


----------

